# Thinking of potting ...



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2006)

I've ordered this dream of mine - sanderianum. And I hope it is in stock. I'll know the answer in few weeks time or sooner. Now I'm thinking of the suitable potting medium. I do have few recipes, but I'm not sure which one to use. 
What do you think of these:
1. 8 parts of tree bark (5-15 mm)
1 part of perlite (large fraction)
1 part of sphagnum moss
1 part of charcoal
1 part of volcanic rock
egg shells (grounded)

2. 3 parts of high-moor peat
3 parts of perlite (large fraction)
2 parts of tree bark (7-13 mm)
1 part of charcoal
egg shell (grounded)

I haven't got large fraction of perlit over here. Is it possible to substitute ihaydite for perlite? I have heard that it is possible to use haydite in potting mixes for paphs and it substitutes egg shells or oyster shells too. What do you think of it?


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Shadow, 

Sorry, I had to look up haydite. Is this it? Is it really shale? 
http://www.hpbhaydite.com/haydite_properties.htm

I don't really know how to answer your question. I think both of those mixes look good, but I think I like the first one a little better because that seems like a lot of peat - how dense is it? Is it going to run from the pot?
I guess I have more questions than you!


----------



## gore42 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shadow, I'd go with the first mix... peat will make a pretty acidic mix, and sanderianum will do better in something more alkaline, I'd guess. 

- Matt


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd grow it in the mix you grow your other paphs in. In reality, the mix isn't that important. What is important is that it allows a good mix of air and moisture to be available at the roots and doesn't get soggy and stagnant. The analogy I like to use is the squeezed out paper towel one, damp but not wet. Whatever mix allows you to keep these conditions at the roots is the right one. Freshness is also another word I like to use in plant roots, ie. fresh mix, fresh water, fresh air...fresh growing conditions. You could read every book on orchids and still not have the amount of knowledge you get after your first steps into a greenhouse. Fresh bouyant air constantly moving, a fresh earthy smell, everything is damp...but not wet. I'm rambling again...

Jon
________
Plymouth Deluxe History


----------



## Shadow (Oct 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> I had to look up haydite. Is this it? Is it really shale?
> http://www.hpbhaydite.com/haydite_properties.htm



Sorry, Heather. I think I picked the wrong word. I thought you use the word haydite for this thing, but seems to me I'm wrong. Another try - expanded clay. It looks brown and round, like PrimeAgra. 






The photo source: http://www.bonsai.usmanbiz.com/pages/rec/acer.html


----------



## Shadow (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for advices. You helped me a lot.


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2006)

Can you get coconut husk instead of bark? I'm with Matt on not growing these guys in a very acid mix. And I use oyster shell instead of egg shell too.

Jon's point can be well taken though, I think airflow and humidity are more important than potting mix for sanderianum.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2006)

Only whole coconuts and I really don't want to make coconut husk by myself. Do you ground oyster shells by yourself or you can buy it? Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## Heather (Oct 17, 2006)

The only stupid question is the one not asked.  
I wouldn't want to make CHC from scratch! 
And I've heard oyster shells are no picnic to grind. You might try looking for ground oyster shells in feed or pet store, I think people give them to chickens.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2006)

What is CHC? Do you mean potting medium? I have to make mine from scratch for all species. The ready ones from the store are so bad that only cymbidiums can survive in it. 

Thanks for advice. I'll look for oyster shells in the pet store.


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2006)

CHC is coconut husk chips. You should be able to find the oyster shells near the bird food in your pet store.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 17, 2006)

I actually use haydite in a lot of my mixes... I have about 30 cubic yards of it next to my greenhouse. It seems to be equivalent to expanded clay.


----------

